# Harris County 2016-17



## riprap

None at our club bow hunt. Going to plant some plots this Saturday. Good luck this season!


----------



## Katalee

Good luck to you also, what part do you hunt? I am on the Ossatachee in Cataula


----------



## riprap

We are too. Wishing I could get some rain on my seeds. To me it looked like we didn't get any.


----------



## riprap

Good luck opening morning! Food plots are terrible. Hopefully they will be on acorns and the little bit of water we have. Two little streams have all but dried up.


----------



## riprap

Deer on the acorns and moving. As usual, the spikes and four pointers from last year have been replaced by more spikes and four pointers.


----------



## Beagler282

Some big studs killed so far this season. This cool weather certainly has them moving. Acorns everywhere.

Got a lease right around the corner from you fellas on 208 not far from ya.


----------



## Beagler282

New bucks showing up with the does on camera during daytime now. Had a club member take a nice 12 pntr @ 240 lbs on 28th cruising at 10am. Activity certainly picking up.


----------



## Katalee

deer are moving,  saw 10 does,a spike and a basket 8 Monday am.will be in the woods every morning this week.


----------



## riprap

Saw a 4 point running a doe this weekend and another 4 point. Not much size on the bucks so far.


----------



## Beagler282

They had a quota hunt at Blanton creek this past weekend and it was very slow with a handful of bucks taken and they were young. Light rutting activity is what I've been seeing. The same as you riprap just young bucks bumping does. Just now starting to see scrapes.


----------



## riprap

Beagler282 said:


> They had a quota hunt at Blanton creek this past weekend and it was very slow with a handful of bucks taken and they were young. Light rutting activity is what I've been seeing. The same as you riprap just young bucks bumping does. Just now starting to see scrapes.



I don't recall seeing any rubs yet. This is very unusual. I have seen a few scrapes but they don't seem to be freshened up since they were made a couple of weeks ago. It might be too dusty.


----------



## Beagler282

It has started on the west side of Harris. Does started getting hit on Monday the 7th up and down I185 to Columbus.Fresh road kill daily. Almost hit a biggun the other night traveling near Hunters pub. He was hot after that doe.


----------



## Beagler282

It's on fire right now. DNR was checking the dead deer in the median this morning.Bucks and does getting run over. Young lady hit a huge buck on hwy 103 last night. Time is right. Hope everyone has some good success!


----------



## riprap

Looks like I may have missed it while hunting in Arkansas last week. I'm going to try again in Harris Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Beagler282

riprap I think you are ok. Alot of my buddies are starting to get pics of different bucks showing up. After the initial stage of them coming in heat the bucks will start traveling looking for more hot does. As always another spurt will happen around Thanksgiving on into the first of December. They seem to be in the lock down phase since the 16th.Should get good this week.Good luck to you.


----------



## riprap

Been seeing a little chasing but by little bucks. We have very little pressure at our place but the guys still seem to get those pics of the nice ones at night. I've never used a trail cam, so I'll just tell myself there are big ones around my stand. I usually see a deer or two each hunt, and that's rewarding enough. I just hope a little grass pops up in the plot before the season is over.


----------



## riprap

Two small bucks fighting Thursday. I finally saw a decent size doe and shot. Saturday morning I saw an 8 point eyeing a big doe. I shot him.


----------



## Beagler282

Sounds like you're having a good season riprap.Congrats!


----------



## riprap

Thanks. I've seen a lot of small bucks. I wouldn't have shot the doe, but I thought the chance of seeing a decent buck was over. I usually take one maybe two deer a year for meat. Sometimes I would rather take a buck with a messed up rack than a doe. The body size on our deer seems to be down so maybe we should be killing a few doe anyway.


----------



## oops1

They've killed some good ones on our lease this year.. Starting about Halloween and a good 10 was killed last Saturday.we hunt right off of 315.. almost to talkinbout county.


----------



## Crakajak

oops1 said:


> They've killed some good ones on our lease this year.. Starting about Halloween and a good 10 was killed last Saturday.we hunt right off of 315.. almost to talkinbout county.



I think thats the deer I ran off my place a couple weeks ago. Looks like he ran into the next county....
Congrats to the hunter on a fine buck.


----------



## Beagler282

Lots of big deer killed this season in Harris. Folks just don't advertise their kills around these parts to much. One thing I noticed this season is the rut is different depending on where you hunt in harris. My spot by Blanton creek the deer were rutting strong the week before Thanksgiving and the rut was strong the weekend of Thanksgiving off of 27 on 208. Based on the # of dead deer on I-185 the peak was Nov.10-15th. Crazy thing is we have more bucks right now on the property than we did early on.

Riprap a lease I joined this year has some of the biggest does I've ever seen to have never been on any kind of protein feed. I took these this past Sunday and they were bigger than most of the bucks at the processor place. They will certainly add some meat to the freezer.


----------



## riprap

Those are some nice ones. Heading down in the morning to finish off the season. Only seen three deer last week and two of them were running wide open like they were being chased by a coyote or something. The other one was the same doe I've seen all year.


----------



## Beagler282

We got some huge coyotes on camera. Had one standing in front of the camera with a rabbit in his mouth.Sure wish they would come by me I got something special for em.


----------



## riprap

Well...all good things come to an end. Saw a two nice doe on my last hunt. Been building a couple of new stands to take down soon. I do like hunting hard in the thick stuff and hardwoods early in the season, but from thanksgiving on I like to be comfortable hunting out of a box tower on the cutover and foodplots.


----------

